

We Need More Crises: Notes on the US Federal Taxes Showdown - meisterbrendan
http://www.brendandmcdonald.com/2012/12/31/we-need-more-crises-notes-on-the-us-federal-taxes-showdown/

======
meisterbrendan
I think we need to induce more crises in government to get perpetually-
unsolved policy problems to finally get results. Like a mandatory 10% slash in
government spending if we don't get immigration reform passed by Dec 31, 2013.
Any number of other issues (education, gun control, entitlements, greenhouse
gas emissions) could be addressed in this manner.

